# Paphiopedilums for intermediate/cool conditions



## Inguna (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Although I am not an absolute beginner with orchids, I have very few (4) paphiopedilums. One reason for that is that I can provide to plants only intermediate/coolish conditions (+13-15C on winter nights). Currently I have Paphiopedilum micranthum, Paph.henryanum, Paph.hirsutissimum and Paphiopedilum Recovery (sukhakulii X philippense). The last one grows very slowly. It was bought with flowers 2 years ago, it didn't re-flower since then. Others are doing fine. 

My question is:
-could you please advise me some paph species that do well in cooler conditions,
- do paphs need daily t° fluctuations? do they flower if they are grown in indoor conditions where temperature changes very little (2°) or not at all?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2011)

There are lots of Paphs that will take intermediate to cool conditions, but in my opinion, diurnal temp change is crucial to flowering many flowering plants in general. You'll find those parvis (micranthum, armeniacum, etc) of yours will tell you this first! They thrive on extreme conditions and rely on that to bloom reliably.


----------

